# Plz suggest a Graphic card and psu



## vineet09 (Jun 21, 2015)

I am planning to upgrade my GPU for 15-20k. My requirement is 1920X1080 gaming with very high details. Planning to buy in 1-2 days.
Here is my pc configuration:

PROCESSOR    i5 3450
MOBO         gigabyte ga-b75m-d3h
RAM           Corsair 8gb vengeance 
PSU            cooler master extreme 600W (*working fine*)

Shall I buy a better psu to support graphic card? (no heat problems?)

Note: Many have suggested Nvidia GTX 960 in other threads..if so then
1. Which one is better ASUS, MSI or ZOTAC ?
2. If ZOTAC then, Amp edition or non-amp (what's the difference)

From some comparison review on different websites, I am leaning towards MSI as a decent option.

Plz suggest me which one is the best
Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2015)

If you won't be upgrading the GPU after 3 years and there is a minor price difference, get Zotac GTX 960 else get Asus GTX 960. Else get whatever's cheaper.


----------



## utkz1 (Jun 21, 2015)

R9 280 is better performing.
Also r9 280 have 3 gigs of vram and 960 got 2gb u might have to pay more for 4gb version of 960.


----------



## vineet09 (Jun 22, 2015)

utkz1 said:


> R9 280 is better performing.
> Also r9 280 have 3 gigs of vram and 960 got 2gb u might have to pay more for 4gb version of 960.



How much for R9 280 ? Does 3 gig VRAM matter at 1080p? thnx


----------



## utkz1 (Jun 22, 2015)

R9 280- 19500
U might get it cheaper; depends from where u r buying.

Yes 3gb of VRAM does matter even


----------



## utkz1 (Jun 22, 2015)

*yes 3gb of vram does matter even if u r gaming at 1080.
It can boost performance by 5-7fps and that could be life changing.

The demand for vram will only increase in future it's going to be the bottlenecking factor.


----------

